# Bbq Party..........



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

PowerPoint invite....

Rec'd this from a friend this morning.....truly amazing!









Enjoy!

Tricia


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

E-snip indicates that you must be a member to view?


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....after you click on the link, it should take you to the e-snip web page for that file....then in the middle of the screen, it should say "Download BBQParty.pps".....with the option to open (which is what I do) or save to your local drive.....good luck!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Wow... what a k'winky-dink...








That is where we were last week for Easter Break!
What a small world it is!

FYI: I would give the bus transportation that was provided 
a 7:10 ... I didn't really care for the darker decor.









Dream-On,
MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like a great location for our first Outbackers.com South Pacific Rally!

_Last one in is a rotten egg!!! _









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Looks like a great location for our first Outbackers.com South Pacific Rally!
> 
> _Last one in is a rotten egg!!! _
> 
> ...


We'll be happy to go as the "front men", Doug. Just to be sure everything is already for the rest of you! Fter all, wouldn't want anything to disappoint







.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> We'll be happy to go as the "front men", Doug. Just to be sure everything is already for the rest of you!


Oh no Judi, we wouldn't want you guys to have to take on that horrible burden...Tim and I will go as the "official" entertainment...Tim of course will pipe and I can, um, well, I can just accompany him and be the cheering section!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't know about the island or the homes, but the bus looks like robert deniros that we saw at Hershey.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I need to be there NOW!!

What a great place. I'd be scared to ask the nightly rate.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I know.....my 7 y/o saw it and immediately told his brother we were going there on our next vacation.....nice to have the legitimate out "I have NO idea where it is"!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> I know.....my 7 y/o saw it and immediately told his brother we were going there on our next vacation.....nice to have the legitimate out "I have NO idea where it is"!


I don't dare show that to my DW....


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

After this 8+ inches of rain, I wonder if that island is under water.....


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahhh!!!! The South Pacific!!

Fond Honeymoon memories!! If you haven't been there plan to go but be prepared it is a billion times more beautiful in person!!!!!

Mr. & Mrs. Happycamper


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

There are the "have's" in the world and then there are the "have everythings"

That place belongs to the latter. Wow!

Wayne


----------

